# Help Needed with HP Officejet Pro L7580



## mrsdotcom (Oct 24, 2009)

I am getting an error message saying "the following cartridges appear to be missing or damaged: magenta, yellow"

The magenta and yellow cartridges are both there and have plenty of ink.

Any ideas on how to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try using different cartridges.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

While your printer is turned on, please press and hold the # and *. When you see a couple of # and * on the screen, press 1 + 2 + 3, press them one at a time. When you are on the support menu, press the right arrow key twice and look for resets menu and press OK. Press again the right arrow key twice and look for semi-full reset then press OK. Printer should automatically turn off, press the power button to turn it on after 30 secs. Follow the instructions to set the language and the country of the printer. Please let me know on the result ASAP.


----------

